# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  ST: Look what just came out of the water (inside got fish!)

## barmby

The Straits Times
Published on Oct 17, 2013

It was like something out of a fantasy novel - a marine science instructor spotted the silvery carcass of a 5m-long, serpent-like oarfish while snorkelling off the Southern California coastline.

Ms Jasmine Santana of the Catalina Island Marine Institute (CIMI) needed more than 15 helpers to drag the creature to shore on Sunday.

The staff at CIMI are calling it the discovery of a lifetime. "We've never seen a fish this big," said Mr Mark Waddington. "The last oarfish we saw was three feet long." (That is just under a metre.)

Because oarfish dive more than 3,000 feet deep, sightings are rare and the fish is largely unstudied, said CIMI. The oarfish, which can grow to more than 15 metres, is a deep-water pelagic fish - the longest bony fish in the world. They are likely responsible for sea serpent legends throughout history. 


-- PHOTO: ASSOCIATED PRESS

----------


## Shadow

Mutant from fukushima?  :Laughing:

----------


## mukyo

i have seen one in c328

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Oarfish are not freshwater fish and they will not even be available for sale. You might have seen eels instead at C328.

----------


## lucasjiang

I think you possibly saw the dragon goby, gobioides broussounetttii? Bears a faint resemblance to an oarfish.

----------


## fotoudavid

poor fish.... yet to reach 15 meters...

----------


## mukyo

> Oarfish are not freshwater fish and they will not even be available for sale. You might have seen eels instead at C328.


joking la broooo hahahaha...
i like reading these kind of storiea but my fave is still giant squid. they are also bigger i think

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Cryptozoology is a fun area to delve in. You should read about other weird animals that may or may not exist.

----------

